# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  SMJESNA STRANA SVEGA OVOGA

## Betty

Evo otvaram novi topic namjenjen  svima nama koje smo u glavnom opterecene sa odbrojavanjima i ostalim . Red je da se i mi malo nasmijemo sami sebi   :Smile:   Ovdje mozete pisati nase situacije kada smo drugim ljudima smjesni , a nama je to sasvim normalno 

Kako se prepoznaje TTC :
-Veliko  "O"  vise ne predstavlja orgazam nego ovulaciju
-pokazujete svakome vasu BBT kartu
-svaki grc je potencijalni simptom - ovulacije ili implantacije 
-redukujete svoja socijalna druzenja prema plodnim danima
-ako vam OPK pokaze +, SVI drustveni sastanci se otkazuju tako da mozete  :D  sa SM i nakon toga drzati noge u vazduhu , sto vise mozete barem pola sata 
-pricate misterioznim skracenicama koje razumiju samo vase TTC. drugarice : opk. ; M ; HTP; dc; DPO ; MM; EWCM; BBT ;
-Vas jutarnji moto je "NE PRICAJ SA MNOM DOK NE IZMJERIM TEMPERATURU "
-Mjerite temperaturu vise od jednom dnevno (okorjeli  TTC)
-Doktor vam kaze " Uzmite ovu iglu i zabodite je sebi u matericu " , a vi i ne trepnete 
-Pomisao na nesvjesticu cini da vam srce preskoci od radosti
-prije nego popijete bilo sta alkoholno , prebrojite dane od zadnje M 
-Razbolite se i morate da popijete lijek , ali ako lijek skodi u trudnoci , radije ostajete bolesne i ne pijete lijek
-U mislima vas suprug se ne nalazi pod svojim imenom .On je sad MM
-Imate IV vid , specijano ostar vid ,  sto znaci da ste u stanju da vidite rozu crticu tamo gdje je oni koji nisu TTC ne vide .[/b]

(isjecak preveden sa http://www.twoweekwait.com/ )

----------


## Betty

I da dopunim : sve ovo apsolutno radim!
 MM je isto poceo da mjeri temp. cesto me imitira kako pistim ujutro u cik zore dok on spava . Jedno jutro mi je izvukao toplomjer is usta i sakrio ga . Kad ga nisam ubila . I da , sad me zove pi pi . pipipi   :Grin:  ili Beti buuup   :Grin:  . A tek kad udje  u wc za mnom i vidi me na solji podignute majice sa toplomjerom u ustima - samo odmahne glavom i zatvori vrata .

----------


## Ineska

Ajmeee rikavaaaaam   :Laughing:  

A na ovo sam skoro pala sa stolice...loooooolčina....:



> *Vas jutarnji moto je "NE PRICAJ SA MNOM DOK NE IZMJERIM TEMPERATURU* "


A još:
Bolujemo od kroničnog nestrpljivitisa pa da se testiramo...hm...piškeći u čepove dezodoransa po tuđim kupaonicama   :Laughing:  (jeli Betty   :Wink:  )

----------


## Betty

:Razz:   A sto si se ti uhvatila za moje bisere . Imas ti i svojih   :Grin:  . Meni je smjesno kako samo jel neko napisao rijec "test " na pdf. Sljedeca osoba si ti   :  " Ko je rekao test , gdje je test ? A mogu li da ga vidim ? A da uploadas  ?  Hajde  !  Uploadaj ga !!! J esi li ? Cekam ...  Vidiiiiim gaaaa !!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

betty   :Laughing:  , definitivno si genijalka!
A sad meni objasni šta ti to TTC i EWMC dođe  :? 
(bez ruganja molit ću   :Embarassed:  )




> prije nego popijete bilo sta alkoholno , prebrojite dane od zadnje M


 


> Doktor vam kaze " Uzmite ovu iglu i zabodite je sebi u matericu " , a vi i ne trepnete


  :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

Kako se testirati   :Grin:   :

 1. Popiskiti se na test (duze nego sto je preporuceno , za svaki slucaj )
 2. Buljite u test dok jos uvijek piskite po njemu . Osjetite kako srce skace dok gledate kako  urin prelazi preko mjesta gdje treba da se pojavi crtica 
 3.Spustite test na lavabo i pravite se da ga ne gledate .Zaposlite se malo po kupatilu da vam brze prodje vrijeme . Pocistite malo . Narocito lavabo
 4.Recite sebi -bice negativan , a onda buljite jos par minuta u kvadratic bez plusa 
 5. Podignite test i otidjite do prozora da provjerite pod dnevnom svjetlosti
 6.Popnite se sto mozete blize vrhu prozora jer je tu svjetlos najjaca
 7.Pogledajte trakicu
 8. Zazmirite na jedno oko .Zaskiljite na drugo oko.
 9.Ukljucite vise lampi koje imate u kuci. Provjerite pod svjetloscu lampi .
10.Drzite test IZNAD lampe. Provjerite ponovo
11.Za svaki slucaj stavite test  i sa strane lampe , tako da spektar svjetlosti prolazi kroz test
12. Razvalite test i trazite drugu liniju iznutra.
13. Ponovite  postupke broj 5 i 11
14. Bacite test.
15. Rujte po smecu i nadjite baceni test . Pregledajte  ga opet.
16. Ponavljate postupke 14 i 15 do kraja dana

prevedeno sa http://www.twoweekwait.com/

----------


## Betty

> A sad meni objasni šta ti to TTC i EWMC dođe  :?


TTC= Trying to Conceive (pokusavamo da zatrudnimo )
 EWMC= egwhite mucus ( plodna rastegljiva sluz , ima izgled bjelanca )   :Smile:

----------


## Ineska

> Kako se testirati    :
> 
>  1. Popiskiti se na test (duze nego sto je preporuceno , za svaki slucaj )
>  2. Buljite u test dok jos uvijek piskite po njemu . Osjetite kako srce skace dok gledate kako  urin prelazi preko mjesta gdje treba da se pojavi crtica 
>  3.Spustite test na lavabo i pravite se da ga ne gledate .Zaposlite se malo po kupatilu da vam brze prodje vrijeme . Pocistite malo . Narocito lavabo
>  4.Recite sebi -bice negativan , a onda buljite jos par minuta u kvadratic bez plusa 
>  5. Podignite test i otidjite do prozora da provjerite pod dnevnom svjetlosti
>  6.Popnite se sto mozete blize vrhu prozora jer je tu svjetlos najjaca
>  7.Pogledajte trakicu
> ...


17. Ponavljajte postupke 1-16 jednom dnevno nakon 7 DPO a 2 puta dnevno nakon 10 DPO.

 :Laughing:  Z-A-K-O-N   :Laughing: 
Sve isto osim šta ja bacam testiće u smeće nakon 10tak dana... ono ak se slučajno nakon 5-6 dana pojavi crtica  da ju vidim  :Teletubbies:  

Ajme šta sam se danas nasmijala...

----------


## Novel

e ja bi sada trebala staviti svoju sliku face preko koje su sada suze od *RIKAVANJA OD SMIJEHA!!!!!!*

Ovo je super, oraspoloženje ooooogrooomno!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

P.S. vještica samo što nije, ziher je sada, tamni iscjedak i ide.

Ali ovo me diglo!!!!
Idemo dalje

----------


## Pepina

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ovo je sve živa istina..uh,šta smo lagano lude sve  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Prava ludnica   :Laughing:  
Mene je ipak najvišeo oduševio čep od dezodoransa   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

I to betty, u gostima  :Laughing:  .
carica si i gotovo.

----------


## Betty

Pitajte muza da vam opipa grudi  i zakljuci ima li promjena , posto vi vise niste sigurni u sebe . Gledajte njegov :?  izraz lica i naljutite se na njega kako nista ne vidi . Prebacite mu usput da bi bar on trebao da zna kakve su vam grudi . Razmisljajte ko bi jos to mogao da zna    :Smile:  . Ih kad bi mogli da pitate  :/   :Grin:  ...

----------


## Novel

> Pitajte muza da vam opipa grudi  i zakljuci ima li promjena , posto vi vise niste sigurni u sebe . Gledajte njegov :?  izraz lica i naljutite se na njega kako nista ne vidi . Prebacite mu usput da bi bar on trebao da zna kakve su vam grudi


E ovo sam ja radila zadnjih tjedan dana, svaki svakcati dan MM.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Saki79

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ajme popadala sam na sve ovo! Tatalno si otkačena! Ajme suza!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## irenas

:Laughing:  
Najgore od svega što je sve to blizu istine.Kad se sjetim kako me obradovalo moje prvo povraćanje dok još nisam ni napravila test.Rigam cijelo jutro a poskakujem od sreće.

----------


## Betty

> Rigam cijelo jutro a poskakujem od sreće.


Ja znam  da svaka od nas  koja je ovo procitala sada uzdise  "Joj sto bih i ja voljela, blago njoj  "   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

> Kako se testirati    :
> 
>  1. Popiskiti se na test (duze nego sto je preporuceno , za svaki slucaj )
>  2. Buljite u test dok jos uvijek piskite po njemu . Osjetite kako srce skace dok gledate kako  urin prelazi preko mjesta gdje treba da se pojavi crtica 
>  3.Spustite test na lavabo i pravite se da ga ne gledate .Zaposlite se malo po kupatilu da vam brze prodje vrijeme . Pocistite malo . Narocito lavabo
>  4.Recite sebi -bice negativan , a onda buljite jos par minuta u kvadratic bez plusa 
>  5. Podignite test i otidjite do prozora da provjerite pod dnevnom svjetlosti
>  6.Popnite se sto mozete blize vrhu prozora jer je tu svjetlos najjaca
>  7.Pogledajte trakicu
> ...


*Pa ovo sam ja*, kad si me vidjela da to radim i odlučila svima reći!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

:? Draga Betty jesi ti to u moju kupaonicu stavila kameru ili smo fakat sve iste??? Cure moje mi već stvarno radimo nauku od pravljenja beba:trebao bi nam HEP isključiti struju pa ne bismo sjedile pred kompom i bjesomučno tipkale već se bacile na hopa-cupa akciju,par puta  do pola noći i da vidiš...

----------


## wonderwoman

Natjerala sam MM da sve ovo procita i da vidi da ustvari nisam luda!!!!
Boze dragi, pa sve smo iste  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: .

----------


## pujica

zaaakon!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

čitala sam naglas MM i umro je od smijeha

----------


## Sandrij2

Ma, mislim....   :Laughing:  
Samo sam htjela baciti pogled na Rodu prije spavanja i upisati BT od jutros, ali ne mogu ne nadovezati se... 



> Pitajte muza da vam opipa grudi i zakljuci ima li promjena , posto vi vise niste sigurni u sebe . Gledajte njegov  izraz lica i naljutite se na njega kako nista ne vidi . Prebacite mu usput da bi bar on trebao da zna kakve su vam grudi . Razmisljajte ko bi jos to mogao da zna


Da, i to pipkanje je po nekoliko puta na dan. 



> 12. Razvalite test i trazite drugu liniju iznutra.


A ja mislila da sam jedina ja luđakinja... pa to nikad nigdje nisam smjela ni pomisliti izgovoriti (osim, naravno, *Ineski*  :Laughing:  )



> Mene je ipak najvišeo oduševio čep od dezodoransa


Nakon što me MM vidio kako piškim u čep od dezodoransa, on sad misli da ne smije bacati čepove, pa mi ih skuplja... Neki dan baca potrošenu pjenu za kosu, a meni onako sav pažljiv i ponosan kako se sjetio daje čep da si ga spremim...   :Laughing:  
Inače, MM je jučer i prekjučer bio na putu, a ide i u petak. Naravno, ja šiznula, pa u petak je 15.dc. Sad Boga molim da O ne bude do subote. 
Kad se sjetim još nekih TTC simptoma, javim....

----------


## Betty

*Sandrij2*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
 Hajde cure javite i vi svoje TCC simptome i naravno "savjet" sta obavezno raditi (ili ni slucajno ) dok pokusavamo da postanemo trudnjace . Za sada laku noc ...  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Nakon što me MM vidio kako piškim u čep od dezodoransa, on sad misli da ne smije bacati čepove, pa mi ih skuplja... Neki dan baca potrošenu pjenu za kosu, a meni onako sav pažljiv i ponosan kako se sjetio daje čep da si ga spremim...


  :Laughing:  
Cili dan umirem od smjeha zbog ovog topica, ali ovo će me razvalit.
MM me pita čemu se ja tako smijem.......a kako da mu objasnim   :Laughing: 
Sandrij2, TM je genijalac, oduševio me

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Ovo mi je uljepšalo jutro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kia

Kako je ovo dobro za raspoloženje u rano jutro   :Laughing:   Dakle za zaključiti je da smo sve kolektivno lude  8)  Inače točke 12 i 15 su mi vrlo bliske.   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivory

Cure, svaka vam čast   :Laughing:  
Kao da vidim sebe cijelu proteklu godinu   :Laughing:  
Ja sam još dodala i LH trakice cijeloj priči i slagala ih svakodnevno jednu do druge na bijeli papir, da mi nebi promakla nijansa u bojama   :Laughing:

----------


## Sandrij2

> MM me pita čemu se ja tako smijem.......a kako da mu objasnim


Pa to se ne da objasniti. Pročitaj mu!!! 
Meni je MM došao neki dan i pričao kako je sreo frenda koji ide na potpomognutu. Nisam mogla vjerovati da su njih dvojica  :shock:  pričali o tome. Ovaj moj je umirao od smijeha kad mi je prepričavao kako mu je frend opisivao svoje davanje doprinosa... Valjda nikako nije mogao.... A u toj prostorijici, nazovimo je toilete skoro pa mrak. I na kraju, nakon silnog iscrpljivanja nekako on to obavi, ali sve ode mimo čašice pa po lavandinu... Možete misliti tog razočaranja. A šta je mogao brižan nego skupljati s lavandina? I onda onaj detalj: Proći s čašicom u rukama, sav znojan i crven kroz masu ljudi....   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

Upisat cu se od smijeha   :Laughing:   ovo je najbolje za dobro jutro   :Laughing:  

Potpisujem sve i dodajem

"daj me pipni, pipni me, kakva mi je koza"   :Grin:  
(vise puta dnevno   :Grin:  )

----------


## mamaShe

Majko moja, ovo za za krepat   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Da znate da ste mi uljepšale jutro. A baš mi je trebalo. Jutros testić - solo crta, samuje, jadna, a ja još više. Al kad sam ovo pročitala - buahahahaha.
Ni ja ne pijem antibiotike, virkam u test, vadim ga iz smeća... imamo malu kanutu u kupaonici, pa srećom ne moram tračti u veliku vani.
Pa onda, odgađam test, odgađam, sve kao doći će M, a zapravo se nadam da neće doći... i sve tako živim ko podvojena ličnost...
Ali ovo sa čepom od dezića još nisam radila i nisam čula za to! Za krepat! 

Fakat bi nam trebao jedan psihić tu na pdf-u da nas malo savjetuje i prizemlji.

----------


## stelerina

> -ako vam OPK pokaze +, SVI drustveni sastanci se otkazuju tako da mozete  :D  sa SM i nakon toga drzati noge u vazduhu , sto vise mozete barem pola sata 
> -Pomisao na nesvjesticu cini da vam srce preskoci od radosti
> -prije nego popijete bilo sta alkoholno , prebrojite dane od zadnje M 
> -Razbolite se i morate da popijete lijek , ali ako lijek skodi u trudnoci , radije ostajete bolesne i ne pijete lijek
> -U mislima vas suprug se ne nalazi pod svojim imenom .On je sad MM
> 
> (isjecak preveden sa http://www.twoweekwait.com/ )


ove su mi najdraze   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

i jos nes sam zaboravila - ceprkanje po tudjim FeFe graficima   :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## anamar

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
urlam od smijeha.

mislim da nisam nigdje vidjela a ovdje na ovom pdf-u je spomenut još jedan simptom, a ja sam ga uočila kod sebe u danima očekivanja   :Embarassed:   - crtanje crvenim flomasterom druge crte na neuspjelom testu -samo da vidim kako to izgleda.

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
rasturam se od smijeha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ovo je bas ono sto mi je trebalo

----------


## blondie

e ovo mi je sad uljepšalo dan...  :Laughing:   umirem od smijeha a cijelu ured me gleda jesam normalna i ispituju kaj je, kaj je, a ja ne smijem reći...  :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

još se nikad nisam ovako osramotila u naučnoj. ljudi uče, udubljeni u svoje knjige i muha se čuje u letu kad zagrmi netko-nešto i svi pogled u mene, a ha ko malo mangup čudim se njima!! ili oni meni?! k'o će ga znati! kad bi smao oni znali kako je super moći se sam sebi nasmijati s gošton  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

..ne znam kako vi ali ja po test idem u ljekarnu na drugom kraju grada jer me u ovoj mojoj kao prvo sram a kao drugo pokupovala sam im godišnju zalihu Intim testova...

----------


## pujica

> urlam od smijeha.
> 
> mislim da nisam nigdje vidjela a ovdje na ovom pdf-u je spomenut još jedan simptom, a ja sam ga uočila kod sebe u danima očekivanja    - crtanje crvenim flomasterom druge crte na neuspjelom testu -samo da vidim kako to izgleda.


i ja isto (ne svaki put, al bome jesam nekoliko)

----------


## stelerina

I jos nesto ...

  - svaki dan po nekoliko puta stanem pred ogledalo, napuhnem trbuscic  i pomazim, i gledam kak cu izgledati ko trudnica   :Embarassed:  
pa usput dignem majicu, pa je spustim i to barem 2-3 puta ponovim   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

> I jos nesto ...
> 
>   - svaki dan po nekoliko puta stanem pred ogledalo, napuhnem trbuscic  i pomazim, i gledam kak cu izgledati ko trudnica   
> pa usput dignem majicu, pa je spustim i to barem 2-3 puta ponovim


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Zaaaakon si!Ja sam si stavljala i jastučić pod majicu  :Embarassed:

----------


## macka

ajme ja ću poludjet od smijeha, niste normalne...   :Laughing:  
ma šta, NISMO normalne, prepoznala sam se u SVEMU!

----------


## macka

samo da dodam jednu svoju...

kako sam pretprošli mjesec iskoristila sve rezervne testove ( :/ ), nisam htjela kupiti još koji, jer sam se odlučila ne testirati prije kašnjenja M.
Od tada pa do dan danas, svako jutro i popodne kad idem na ili s posla prolazim ispred ljekarne i mislim: idem skrenuti i kupiti test, za svaki slučaj.
svaki dan po najmanje dva puta, dakle.

ponosna sam sama na sebe, kolika sam izdržala a da ga ne kupim (ma šta jednog, najmanje 3), a kao nema veze što stalno mislim na test...

kako stvari stoje, bilo bi bolje da ga kupim i gotovo, valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne???

----------


## stelerina

> ... valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne???


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pravo šekspirsko pitanjce

----------


## mamma san

Nasmijale ste me curke do suza!!!!   :Laughing:  

Što je najbolje, s obzirom da se spremam u akciju...već se nekako unaprijed nalazim u nekim "forama"....

...a čepići od dezodoransa...besmrtno!!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne???
> 
> 
>     pravo šekspirsko pitanjce


Dvojba koja to i nije...a magistra u mojoj ljekarni čim me vidi na ulaznim vratima poseže rukom prema polici na kojoj stoje testovi,zna kolko je sati...

----------


## Betty

A ja zbog testiranja zamalo da se razvedem   :Grin:  . Prosle godine sam bila kod mojih 4 mjeseca , a MM u Svedskoj .Tada jos nismo radili na bebici , pazili se  (da ne bi zakacila slucajno   :No-no:  ) .I sad ucini se meni (nakon M ) kao da sam trudna i odem kupim najeftiniji test . Naravno negativan. I stavim ga u novcanik  :? .MM nisam nista pricala da ne bi ispala luda , jer kako bez keksa zatrudniti .  I ja sam to nosala i nosala i zaboravila na to . E dodje moj dragi MM i kad je uzimao pare iz mog novcanika , ugleda test  :shock: . Sad njemu nije jasno zasto sam se ja testirala , kako njemu ama bas nista nisam rekla . A ja umirem od smjeha , ne mogu da progovorim , zakocenula se. A MM mrtav ozbiljan . Vara ga zena   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> A ja zbog testiranja zamalo da se razvedem   . Prosle godine sam bila kod mojih 4 mjeseca , a MM u Svedskoj .Tada jos nismo radili na bebici , pazili se  (da ne bi zakacila slucajno   ) .I sad ucini se meni (nakon M ) kao da sam trudna i odem kupim najeftiniji test . Naravno negativan. I stavim ga u novcanik  :? .MM nisam nista pricala da ne bi ispala luda , jer kako bez keksa zatrudniti .  I ja sam to nosala i nosala i zaboravila na to . E dodje moj dragi MM i kad je uzimao pare iz mog novcanika , ugleda test  :shock: . Sad njemu nije jasno zasto sam se ja testirala , kako njemu ama bas nista nisam rekla . A ja umirem od smjeha , ne mogu da progovorim , zakocenula se. A MM mrtav ozbiljan . Vara ga zena


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

joj* betty* ova s razvodom ti je, naravno poslije čepa, najbolja do sada...

 :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

zaboravile ste napisat prepipavanje cicki i štipanje bradavica sto puta na dan (ja sebe ulovim da to radim na poslu, u svakom wc-u, a nakon tuširanja obavezno pred ogledalo i traženje plavih crti)

----------


## ronin

> zaboravile ste napisat prepipavanje cicki i štipanje bradavica sto puta na dan (ja sebe ulovim da to radim na poslu, u svakom wc-u, a nakon tuširanja obavezno pred ogledalo i traženje plavih crti)


Ja sam već negdje napisala da gnjavim MM da mi pipa cike,i budim ga zbog toga(a Bog mi je svjedok da baš i nema šta za pipat,neš ti raskoši..)al baš si nekaj drugo mislim....Hebate,ovim našim muževima i nije baš tak loše s nama-pa bi se pipale,pa bi se seksale-te malo prije !onih"dana,te za vrijeme,te poslije za svaki slučaj jer "zatrudnit se može uvijek"-sve u svemu seksa ko u priči-pa kolko  bi frajera u braku dalo lijevo jaje za tolko seksa!?

----------


## Betty

I naravno , pravi TTC nikad , ali ni pod  razno  u drustvu drugi  TTC sindromaca ne izgovara rijeci tipa ulozak ,,,tampon , ne prica o markama , vrstama , koje pasu , a koje ne  i  u prodavnici ih zaobilaze u sirokom luku . Nas to ne zanima   :Wink:

----------


## macka

*ronin* pa to i ja kažem nije našim dragim D/M uopće loše...

šta se cica tiče, ja ih pregledam tu i tamo i u uredu, dok radim, zašto ne, možda su bradavice potamnile u tih 10 minuta od zadljeg puta...   :Grin:  

sreća da sam sama u uredu

----------


## pujica

> Hebate,ovim našim muževima i nije baš tak loše s nama-pa bi se pipale,pa bi se seksale-te malo prije !onih"dana,te za vrijeme,te poslije za svaki slučaj jer "zatrudnit se može uvijek"-sve u svemu seksa ko u priči-pa kolko  bi frajera u braku dalo lijevo jaje za tolko seksa!?


moj uvijek kaže da se ne buni, al da ću ga naviknut na non stop, a da sta ce onda jadan ak cemo morat apstinirat u trudnoci

----------


## stelerina

> sve u svemu seksa ko u priči-pa kolko  bi frajera u braku dalo lijevo jaje za tolko seksa!?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ovo moram MM pokazat   :Laughing:  odma bu se primil za jajca

----------


## ronin

Draga da vidiš kad ti poslije prvog tromjesječja nadođe ponovno probuđena želja...neće te se mužić moć otarasit...

----------


## ronin

Ah cure...šteta što moram na posao...a baš je postalo zabavno.

----------


## blondie

> Draga da vidiš kad ti poslije prvog tromjesječja nadođe ponovno probuđena želja...neće te se mužić moć otarasit...


fakat istina, već sam zaboravila na to!
MM je jednom čak rekao da ne može više jer ga sve boli!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sve u svemu seksa ko u priči-pa kolko  bi frajera u braku dalo lijevo jaje za tolko seksa!?
> 
> 
>    ovo moram MM pokazat   odma bu se primil za jajca


Tak treba!!ČUVATI JAJCA!!!U njima je ono što nama NAJVIŠE treba!!!

----------


## pujica

a onda je simptom TTC i pretjerana briga za jajca - bar ja stalno gnjavim MM da ne smije nosit uske hlače i sve sam mu gaće zamijenila s boksericama   :Grin:

----------


## kala jj

drage moje čitam vas i umirem od smijeha  :Laughing:   moram priznati da još nisam u tim fazama pa čitajući vas vidim što me čeka.
mene muče snovi odnosno noćne more tipa:trudna sam,rodim sve prođe ok,ali ja nemam oblekice za bebu ništa spremno ni moja torba i onda strka panika ,sve si mislim da mi mozak hoće reći da još nisam spremna za to. :? 
Da li samo ja imam takve luđačke snove ili je i kod vas situacija slična?

----------


## Eci

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ovo sa testičima je kao da ste mene opisivale. Od prvog do zadnjeg.

A ja čak osječam da mi se beba miče u trbuhu. Pa si mislim možda sam trudna već par mjeseci a iz nekog čudnog razloga imam M.

Stvarno smo lude. Kak bu to kad bumo stvarno trudne?

----------


## ronin

Bumo lude ko puške i baš nam bude dobro

----------


## Rene2

> Cure, svaka vam čast   
> Kao da vidim sebe cijelu proteklu godinu   
> Ja sam još dodala i LH trakice cijeloj priči i slagala ih svakodnevno jednu do druge na bijeli papir, da mi nebi promakla nijansa u bojama


Ma šta slagala testiće, objavila fotografiju složenih, sa upisanim BT i DC pokraj svakog testića, ako ne vjeruješ slijedi link LH testići
a najbolje je bilo kad sam 6DPO vadila betu, pa onda testiranje nakon M, jer to možda nije bila M nego nekakvo blaže krvarenje...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

A jeste li ikad zamisljale kako objavljujete da ste trudne  i ono svi vas nesto ispituju , a vi se smjeskate i svi su radosni  ?  (Ja jesam i to uvijek me uhvati neko mastanje   na solji   :Embarassed:   ) Dok sam bila mala isto tako sam davala intervjue , ko fol ja sam poznata filmska zvijezda i sad me neko tamo intervjuise (:smajlic udara glavom u zid:: ) Jos onako mala  , pa dok prekrstim noge i sklopim ruke, kao sto rade prave zvijezde ,  trebalo mi je bar pola sata   :Laughing:

----------


## Zrina

Curke,   :Laughing:  , nismo normalne!
Mani je najsmješnija strana svega ovoga da sve to skoro sve radimo, ali javno priznanje izmamiti, to je već malo veći problem. 
Za sebe sam vidjela da sam tek u početnoj fazi i sad znam što me ćeka ako beba odluči kasniti...
Uglavnom, super ste, uvijek znam kado svratiti kad sam loše volje.   :Kiss:

----------


## blondie

> Ovo sa testičima je kao da ste mene opisivale. Od prvog do zadnjeg.
> 
> A ja čak osječam da mi se beba miče u trbuhu. Pa si mislim možda sam trudna već par mjeseci a iz nekog čudnog razloga imam M.
> 
> Stvarno smo lude. Kak bu to kad bumo stvarno trudne?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  jooooj, mislila sam da sam samo ja ovak luda!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## demat

Ma, cure, sve smo mi site. Sve jednako radimo testiće, a onda kopamo po smeću i tražimo drugu crtu!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Indi

Kako se lako prepoznati, baš smo sve jednake testiralice: odzamišljanja, od gledanja testića uporno i dugo, kao da će sam naš pogled stvoriti debelu crtu.
 :Grin: 
Znam kad sam mužu u jednom od ciklusa rekla da je prošla ovulacija, on je skočio i s olakšanjem mi pružio ruku i rekao: " Čestitam!", odvalila sam od smijeha, jadan, uništila sam ga taj ciklus, nije mogao ni sanjati toliko hopsanja. Čim mu ne spominjem ništa na O, sve je u redu i nema prigovora, a ja bih najradije ko s vama malo s njime u priču o sluzi, o pravom vremenu,  :Grin:

----------


## stelerina

> Čim mu ne spominjem ništa na O, sve je u redu i nema prigovora, a ja bih najradije ko s vama malo s njime u priču o sluzi, o pravom vremenu,


i ja imam istu boljku... al onda me seka pozvala na red i rekla da se o tom razgovarm s njom i vama a njega da ostavim van te price   :Grin:

----------


## MoMo

:Laughing:  
tek sad sam otkrila ovu temu. 
super ste cure...ne mogu se prestati smijati, mislit ce mi kolege u uredu da nisma normalna, posla preko glave a ja umirem od smijeha. 
 :Laughing:  
nisam se preoznala u bas svim "simptomima" jer sam se ZA SADA pokusala malo skulrati i kontrolirati jer panika mi je srednje ime...ali vec se vidim u vecinih opisanih situacija  :Smile:  
Nakon GO ( koji bijase davno) zbog cinjenice da je menga kasnila citava DVA dana i da mi je malo bila muka  sam prekinula nedjeljni rucka kod moje najbolje frendice ( koji se desavao kod njenih staraca) i nas dvije smo u panici izletjele van i vozile po gradu da nadjemo dezurnu ljekarnu ( umjesto da smo nazvale 1 i pitale koja je dezurna)   :Laughing:  sad mi je smijesno ali tad smo obje bile smrtno ozbiljne i na visini zadatka. 
hvala vam sto ste mi uljepsale pocetak vikenda. 
 :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

> a onda je simptom TTC i pretjerana briga za jajca - bar ja stalno gnjavim MM da ne smije nosit uske hlače i sve sam mu gaće zamijenila s boksericama


Naravno da je i to simptom... Potpisujem. Ja čak njegova jajca svako toliko 'pregledam' (neš' ti stručnjaka)   :Laughing:  
I još: nakon O ja sam NARAVNO trudna i ne smijem raditi ništa teško. Robu iz perilice iznosim u 6 tura, ne vješam je na zadnji štrik, jer se moram malo istegnuti (a to je naravno zabranjeno)... 
Neki dan kažem MM da idem *pipi* pa umočiti trakicu, on mi veli: Sve je dobro dok ne počneš umakati i u *kaka*!   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

> Neki dan kažem MM da idem *pipi* pa umočiti trakicu, on mi veli: Sve je dobro dok ne počneš umakati i u *kaka*!


  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a onda je simptom TTC i pretjerana briga za jajca - bar ja stalno gnjavim MM da ne smije nosit uske hlače i sve sam mu gaće zamijenila s boksericama  
> 
> 
> Naravno da je i to simptom... Potpisujem. Ja čak njegova jajca svako toliko 'pregledam' (neš' ti stručnjaka)   
> I još: nakon O ja sam NARAVNO trudna i ne smijem raditi ništa teško. Robu iz perilice iznosim u 6 tura, ne vješam je na zadnji štrik, jer se moram malo istegnuti (a to je naravno zabranjeno)... 
> Neki dan kažem MM da idem *pipi* pa umočiti trakicu, on mi veli: Sve je dobro dok ne počneš umakati i u *kaka*!


  :Laughing:  Ček a zakaj jajca pregledavaš,mislim kaj gledaš-jel sve na broju ili?

----------


## Ineska

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pujica prvotno napisa
> ...


pregledava da li su oba dva na broju...mislim, da nije koje ispalo kroz bokserice   :Grin:

----------


## macka

ajme, ovo s jajcima i ja radim...
znam ga i priupitati: a zašto si ovako nekako ispuhan? mislim, zabrinem se da nema dovoljno materijala...

njegova faca:  :? 

joj sad me užasno sram, ali ću ovo svejedno poslati

----------


## Sandrij2

> Ček a zakaj jajca pregledavaš,mislim kaj gledaš-jel sve na broju ili?


Ah, budala (ja) pročitala da je simptom varikokele osjećaj glistica u jajcima... pa onda to stručno provjerim. Sreća da je MM naručen za urologa u pon... pa ću to doznati iz prve ruke.

----------


## ronin

A ja svog mužića ponekad šopam divnom i ukusnom mješavinom uvinog čaja i gospine trave da ne bi došla kakva upalica-to nikako ne želimo!Maloprije sam se nasmijala kad je netko napisao da ne razgovara više o sluzi sa mužem....da...to zna biti malo demotivirajuće.Svakakve ludosti napravih otkad pokušavam zatrudnit,jedino još stvarno rastezala svoju sluz pred njim da ocijenim boju i kvalitetu  :Laughing:  ..a možda i to počnem raditi.

----------


## Sandrij2

Hej, a jeste li vi primijetile da jajca dišu?

----------


## šapica

Mi jos ne pokusavamo ali se prpremamo pa malo pogledam sto se dogadja ovdje.
E cure pucala sam od smijeha.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Najjaci su mi definitvno cepovi. e da mi je bilo vidjeti tu facu kako ti ponosno daje cep  :Laughing: 

Genijalno. Ja sam samo jednom mislila da sam trudna, sad nedavno. PA vecina napisanih simptoma je bila tu. Jedino ga nisam pregledavala u smecu. Ostalo je manje vise bilo prisutno.

 :Laughing:

----------


## šapica

Mi jos ne pokusavamo ali se prpremamo pa malo pogledam sto se dogadja ovdje.
E cure pucala sam od smijeha.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Najjaci su mi definitvno cepovi. e da mi je bilo vidjeti tu facu kako ti ponosno daje cep  :Laughing: 

Genijalno. Ja sam samo jednom mislila da sam trudna, sad nedavno. PA vecina napisanih simptoma je bila tu. Jedino ga nisam pregledavala u smecu. Ostalo je manje vise bilo prisutno.

 :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> Hej, a jeste li vi primijetile da jajca dišu?


Zato mi naša dragocjena jajčeka oblačimo samo u stopostotni češljani pamuk...

----------


## macka

jajca dišu...   :Laughing:  

joj ovo postaje sve luđe i luđe... ovakve stvari se mogu dijeliti samo ovdje, mislim da bi ovakva količina detalja, izraza i opisa bila jednostavno too much za naše muškiće... barem za moga   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Hej, a jeste li vi primijetile da jajca dišu?


 Ja nisam , ali toliko se zabrinem ako vidim da su se nekako skupila  :?  Sve mi se cini , ma mala su . On se sve cudi zasto ja tolko virkam dole , otkud toliko interesovanje i iznenadna  ljubav prema jajcima . A ja se ubih pregledajuci . Jedan dan zadovoljna , drugi dan katastrofa . A njemu kazem "Sta cu kad ih volim , bas su mi ljepa " (:smajlic udara glavom u zid  :Smile: 
  Ma kako si ti primjetila da jajca disu ???   :Laughing:  . Ocigledno ja ne gledan dovoljno dugo   :Grin:

----------


## stelerina

> Sandrij2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hej, a jeste li vi primijetile da jajca dišu?
> 
> 
>  Ja nisam , ali toliko se zabrinem ako vidim da su se nekako skupila  :?  Sve mi se cini , ma mala su . On se sve cudi zasto ja tolko virkam dole , otkud toliko interesovanje i iznenadna  ljubav prema jajcima . A ja se ubih pregledajuci . Jedan dan zadovoljna , drugi dan katastrofa . A njemu kazem "Sta cu kad ih volim , bas su mi ljepa " (:smajlic udara glavom u zid 
>   Ma kako si ti primjetila da jajca disu ???   . Ocigledno ja ne gledan dovoljno dugo


I ja volim jajca   :Embarassed:  najdraza su mi onak fino nabildana, visoka   :Mljac:  , nisam bas ljubitelj, onih s placa - praznih vrecica   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

Cure moje,baš sam čitala sve što smo napisale u ovom topicu,i ja mislim da kad bi netko slučajno bacio oko na ovo što pišemo,da bi garant pomislio:E ove su za Vrapče!

----------


## Pepina

Mi jajca oblačimo i u šire bokserice,jer moraju imati zraka i ne smije ih ništa stezati,a ne daj Bože još da se i mobitel drži u blizini,ili da se pregriju na bilo koji način i ostalo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :D  :D

----------


## macka

> Mi jajca oblačimo i u šire bokserice,jer moraju imati zraka i ne smije ih ništa stezati,a ne daj Bože još da se i mobitel drži u blizini,ili da se pregriju na bilo koji način i ostalo    :D  :D


da se ne skuhaju...   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

A ne želimo kuhana jaja.......  :Smile:

----------


## pujica

> Haso: "Ajde Fato, ako riješiš ovu zagonetku, bit će seksa, ako ne riješiš, ništa od toga!" 
> Fata: "Ajd' reci." 
> Haso: "Koja je to životinja. Ima četiri noge, rep, mjauče, pije mlijeko..." 
> Fata: "Znam, krokodil!" 
> Haso: "A jesi vrag, Fato. Uvijek pogodiš!"


evo ideja za one koje ne smiju mužićima spominjat O - samo zamijenite spolove u priči prije   :Grin:

----------


## Metvica

> valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne???


zar nismo već skrenule?  :Laughing:  umirem od smijeha s vama!
samo mi fali simptom (ne)kupovine uložaka - ima li ga tko?
najprije sam ih kupovala odjednom, godišnju zalihu, pomalo misleći da ako se pravim blesava, kao, ništa ja ne planiram, baš zato će izostati  :Grin:  
kako to nije urodilo plodom, u zadnje vrijeme sam promijenila taktiku, pa pazim da ne kupim uložak dok nisam sigurna da mi treba (kao, ulošci u kući zazivaju menstruaciju) - pogađate, navala krene, a ja petljam po dnevnim ulošcima, vati i maramicama kako bih sklepala priručno sredstvo do hitnog i nezgodno tajmiranog odlaska po novi paket (samo jedan)
uh, sramote, kad ovo napišem...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Metvica

joj, još jedan!
jel vas ima koje smišljate tekst i naslov topica kojim objavljujete trudnoću na forumu?   :Laughing:  
mislim, ako kojoj treba ideja, zbirka mi je ogromna...

----------


## Saki79

Kako mi vi uljepšavate dan! Ne znam kada sam se zadnji put ovako slatko nasmijala!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

> valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne?
> zar nismo već skrenule?  umirem od smijeha s vama!
> samo mi fali simptom (ne)kupovine uložaka - ima li ga tko?


imam ja, imam ja!
kako se nisam toga prije sjetila... naravno da ne kupujem uloške: da, makar su skriveni u ormariću, oni izazivaju vješticu   :Rolling Eyes:  !

sve u svemu, imaš pravo, odavno smo mi skrenule  :Predaja:

----------


## stelerina

> joj, još jedan!
> jel vas ima koje smišljate tekst i naslov topica kojim objavljujete trudnoću na forumu?   
> mislim, ako kojoj treba ideja, zbirka mi je ogromna...


Pa nesto slicno...  :Embarassed:  
Zamisljam kako to govorim ponosnom tati   :Zaljubljen:  , zato uvijek i radim poskrivecki test, ak bude + da ga iznenadim   :Teletubbies:

----------


## anamar

> macka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> valjda se onda ne bih svaki dan mislila: skrenuti ili ne???
> 
> 
> zar nismo već skrenule?  umirem od smijeha s vama!
> samo mi fali simptom (ne)kupovine uložaka - ima li ga tko?
> najprije sam ih kupovala odjednom, godišnju zalihu, pomalo misleći da ako se pravim blesava, kao, ništa ja ne planiram, baš zato će izostati  
> ...


odkada čekam   :Saint:   ne kupujem uloške dok ne dobijem mengu!   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

*stelerina* i ja uvijek sama radim test... iz istog razloga.
jedva čekam taj trenutak, želim zauvijek zapamtiti njegov izraz lica...

----------


## Eci

Ja si nakon svakog odbrojavanja razmišljam kako se piše sljedeći broj, jer sljedeča sam naravno - ja!

Uloške također ne kupujem unapred, najrađe bi odma kupila one "Vir" za bolnicu. :/

----------


## Mamita

za početak idem u kupaonicu
i bacam sve što ima čep
u kantu za smeće
 :Laughing:

----------


## macka

*mamita* za slučaj da ti jedna od nas dođe u posjetu... ukloni i sve što imalo sliči čepu   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

hebate
lavori
tute za djecu
kantice
čepovi od šampona i sl.
poklopac od pudera za lice
čaše za svijeće

ostaviću samo držač četke za školjku
ajmeeeeee......

----------


## stelerina

> hebate
> lavori
> tute za djecu
> kantice
> čepovi od šampona i sl.
> poklopac od pudera za lice
> čaše za svijeće
> 
> ostaviću samo držač četke za školjku
> ajmeeeeee......



 :Laughing:   zakon

----------


## macka

> hebate
> lavori
> tute za djecu
> kantice
> čepovi od šampona i sl.
> poklopac od pudera za lice
> čaše za svijeće
> 
> ostaviću samo držač četke za školjku
> ajmeeeeee......


ma šta ti vrijedi sve to sakriti kad ti možemo pipi obaviti u lavandinu sa začepljenim odvodom i lijepo umočiti testić?!?!
skrivala ti ili ne, način se uvijek nađe   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

sva sreća nema čepa   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

uh, izvukla si se   :Naklon:

----------


## emy

Topic je stvarno mrak! 
A ja jos uvijek cuvam test sa crticom svoga sina!   :Heart:

----------


## Ineska

evo još:
- buljenje u LH trakicu i zamišljanje da je to HCG testić  :Zaljubljen:  

- konstantno mljackanje ustima ne bi li možda osjetila metalni okus (Hannibal Lecter je nula za mene   :Teletubbies:  )

----------


## Betty

> *mamita* za slučaj da ti jedna od nas dođe u posjetu... ukloni i sve što imalo sliči čepu


  :Razz:

----------


## Betty

> hebate
> tute za djecu


A u ovo bih bas rado umocila moj testic . Da pokaze plus   :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

beti  :Wink:

----------


## Sandrij2

> samo mi fali simptom (ne)kupovine uložaka - ima li ga tko?
> najprije sam ih kupovala odjednom, godišnju zalihu, pomalo misleći da ako se pravim blesava, kao, ništa ja ne planiram, baš zato će izostati  
> kako to nije urodilo plodom, u zadnje vrijeme sam promijenila taktiku, pa pazim da ne kupim uložak dok nisam sigurna da mi treba (kao, ulošci u kući zazivaju menstruaciju) - pogađate, navala krene, a ja petljam po dnevnim ulošcima, vati i maramicama kako bih sklepala priručno sredstvo do hitnog i nezgodno tajmiranog odlaska po novi paket (samo jedan)
> uh, sramote, kad ovo napišem...


Bravo!!!
A ja sam evo baš zadnji put poslala MM po uloške u Konzum. Zove on iz Konzuma (samo sam čekala) jer kao nije zapamtio koje sam uloške rekla da kupi. Pitam ga ja: Dobro, jel' gledaš u uloške? On: Da, ja gledam u uloške, a svi ljudi u Konzumu gledaju mene. 
Još nešto: Kad BT nikako da skoči, pomislim da se termometar pokvario, pa pustim malo topliju vodu i provjeravam da li uopće očitava više temperature.
Kako jajčeka dišu? Skoncentrirajte se i zagledajte u jajca. Nakon nekoliko sekundi, cca 10-ak primijetićete neko migoljenje u jajčekima. 



> - buljenje u LH trakicu i zamišljanje da je to HCG testić


također...   :Zaljubljen:  



> za početak idem u kupaonicu 
> i bacam sve što ima čep 
> u kantu za smeće


  :Laughing:  
Jooooj, hvala ti *Betty* što si otvorila ovaj topic! Ma riknem od smijeha svaki put kad ga otvorim. Lude ste (ma i ja)!

----------


## visibaba

hebemvaslude  :Laughing:  ovo ko da je neka zarazna bolest, tek mi je 6DC poslije Yasmina, jedva da je M prestala, a vec zamisljam simptome :smajlic koji se lupa s toljagom po glavi:

----------


## stelerina

> A ja sam evo baš zadnji put poslala MM po uloške u Konzum. Zove on iz Konzuma (samo sam čekala) jer kao nije zapamtio koje sam uloške rekla da kupi. Pitam ga ja: Dobro, jel' gledaš u uloške? On: Da, ja gledam u uloške, a svi ljudi u Konzumu gledaju mene. 
> Još nešto: Kad BT nikako da skoči, pomislim da se termometar pokvario, pa pustim malo topliju vodu i provjeravam da li uopće očitava više temperature.
> Kako jajčeka dišu? Skoncentrirajte se i zagledajte u jajca. Nakon nekoliko sekundi, cca 10-ak primijetićete neko migoljenje u jajčekima.


*sandrij*  :Laughing:   pisam od smijeha
sva sreca da imam "pelene" pa i ako pustim koji pis nebu se nis desilo  :Embarassed:

----------


## MIJA 32

> joj, još jedan!
> jel vas ima koje smišljate tekst i naslov topica kojim objavljujete trudnoću na forumu?   
> mislim, ako kojoj treba ideja, zbirka mi je ogromna...


Metvica znaš da sam na drugom pdf nažalost,no i ja konstantno smišljam naslov topica  :Laughing:

----------


## Storm

:Laughing:   cure zakon ste!
Sad znam da nisam jedina   :Embarassed:

----------


## Metvica

> Metvica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj, još jedan!
> jel vas ima koje smišljate tekst i naslov topica kojim objavljujete trudnoću na forumu?   
> mislim, ako kojoj treba ideja, zbirka mi je ogromna...
> 
> 
> Metvica znaš da sam na drugom pdf nažalost,no i ja konstantno smišljam naslov topica


draga mija, od tebe bi mi bilo dovoljno vidjeti i "trudna sam!"  :Kiss:  
nadam se da će nam uskoro zatrebati inspiracija - pa makar nam  presušila k'o što se nadamo da će menstruacija  :Love:

----------


## Betty

Nije smjesno ali mislim da nam je itekako potrebno , zato pisem na ovoj temi . Pismo je napisano od profesionalaca da bi pomogli prijateljima i porodici zena koje se bore sa neplodnoscu 

        DA _______ ima problema da zatrudni .

_____ zna da je vi volite i da zelite da bude sretna , da bude opet "ona stara " . Ipak , u zadnje vrijeme ______ se osjeca izolirano , depresivno i potpuno opsjednuta idejom o svojoj bebi . Vi vjerovatno imate problema da shvatite tu svakodnevnu opsjednutost . ________ se nada , da cete Vi , citajuci ovo pismo , napisano od strane psihologa koji su se i licno i profesionalno sreli sa neplodnoscu , bolje razumjeti bol koji ona osjeca . Ovo pismo reci ce vam i kako mozete da joj pomognete .

    NEKE CINJENICE O NEPLODNOSTI 

Mozda ce Vas iznenaditi da jedna od sest zena ima problem da ostane u drugom stanju .Postoji toliko razloga zbog kojih je zaceti tesko : zacepljeni jajovodi ;hormonalni disbalans ; slab imunitet ; problemi sa spermatozoidima njenog supruga ; deformiteti uterusa ;deformiteti cervixa . To je samo par razloga . Sve ove prepreke su ili fizicke ili fizioloske , ne psiholoske . Jajovodi  nisu postali neprohodni samo zato jer se zena "trudila previse da zatrudni " Antitjela nece prestati unistavati spermije samo ako " se opustimo " i spermatozoidi nece plivati brze ako ih posmatramo "pozitivno " .

   "SAMO TI MISLIM DOBRO " SAVJETI 
Kada neko do koga nam je stalo  ima problem , normalno je da zelimo da mu pomognemo . Ako nista specijalno ne mozemo uraditi , bar cemo mu dati savjet .Cesto izvlacimo svoja licna iskustva  ili iskustva ljudi koje poznajemo . Mozda se sjetite neke svoje prijateljice koja je imala problem da zacne , a onda su ona i njen suprug otisli na tropsko ostrvo i ona je "magicno zatrudnila " Naravno , predlozicete _________ da ode sa svojim muzem na odmor  "Otidjite na odmor , opustite se, ne razmisljaj o tome i zatrudnices " ________ cijeni sto Vi zelite da joj pomognete, ali ona ne moze iskoristi Vas savjet za problem koji je fizioloski .Ne samo da ne moze iskoristiti vas savjet , sam savjet je veoma uznemiri . Takvim savjetima je bombarduju na svakom cosku .Zamislite koliko je frustrirajuce za ____ da slusa o drugim parovima koji su "magicno " zatrudnili onda kada su se prestali truditi . Zamislite koliko je frustrirajuce slusati o parovima koji su "magicno" zatrudnili kada su odustali od odlazaka doktoru i odlucili da usvoje . Za ________ sada vodjenje ljubavi i pravljenje djece nemaju puno zajednickog . Ne , nemozete ni da zamislite koliko je tesko truditi se da imas bebu  i koliko je razarajuce svaki mjesec shvatiti da ni taj pokusaj nije uspio . To je pravi cirkus emocija kroz koji se prolazi svaki mjesec . Vas " dobronamjerni " savjet je pokusaj da se od ozbiljnog problema napravi "maciji kasalj "  Minimizirajuci njen problem  Vi u stvari minimizirate vrjednost njenih emocija . Normalno ____ je prilicno ljuta sto se njezini osjecaji i brige tako olako shvataju . Istina je : ne mozete pomoci konkretno . Najbolje sto mozete da uradite  je da razumijete i podrzite .

    STA MOZETE DA URADITE ZA ________

Mozete joj dati svoju podrsku . Ne kritikujte je za nesto sto jeste ili nije uradila. Mozete reci na primjer : "Stalo mi je do tebe . Nakon citanja ovog pisma bolje razumijem koliko tesko mora da ti je u stvari .Volio bih da mogu da pomognem . Zao mi je sto moras prolaziti kroz sve ovo .Ovdje sam da te slusam ako ti se prica i da placem sa tobom ako ti se place .Ovdje sam da te oraspolozim onda kada budes mislila da nema nade .Mozes pricati sa mnom. Mozes mi vjerovati .Ja te necu osudjivati .Ja ti necu davati nikakav savjet jer i ne znam kroz sta prolazis. Samo cu slusati i zagrliti te .Stalo mi je do tebe ."
Najvaznija stvar koju morate da shvatite je ta da je _________ veoma uznemirena i zabrinuta . Slusajte sta ima da vam kaze , ne zatvarajte oci pred njenim emocijama ,ne potcjenjujte njeno iskustvo . Ne podsjecajte je na price ostalih koji su "jednostavno ostale trudne  " nakon sto su odustale . To ______ ne zvuci ohrabrujuce , to zvuci bolno i za nju jos vise porazavajuce . Nemojte se pretvarati da ce sve biti SUPER . Nemojte joj prodavati fraze " BICE STO JE SUDJENO "  .Ako je to stvarno istina , cemu medicina uopste ??! Vasa spremnost da slusate , a ne da pomognete ima nevjerovatnu snagu da pomogne ______ . Zene koje se bore sa neplodnoscu osjecaju se odvojeno od ostatka ljudi . Osjecaju se izolirano , osudjivano i usamljeno .Vasa sposobnost da slusate i podrzite ____ na nacin na koji ona zeli da bude podrzana je najveci lijek protiv stresa koji ona sada prolazi .

   PROBLEMATICNE SITUACIJE 
Kao sto najobicnija prostorija moze predtavljati problem za slijepu osobu , tako je i svakodnevni zivot pun iskusenja za zenu koja ima problema sa plodnoscu . Iskusenja koja ne postoje za osobu koja imaju djecu .Ove situacije je konstantno podsjecaju na nesto za sta se ona boji da mozda nikada nece dozivjeti . ONA ide na Bozic kod roditelja svoga supruga . Zena njegovog brata doji . Djeca trce na sve strane . Njena rodjaka ceka djete #3 . Muskarci gledaju nogomet dok zene sjede i pricaju o problemima koje im zadaju njihova djeca . Ona se osjeca izostavljeno , najblaze receno .
Bozic je samo primjer svih praznika koji su narocito teski za ____ . Oni predstavljaju vrijeme koje prolazi . ONA  se sjeca sta je sebi obecala proslog Bozica . Sljedece godine , u ovo vrijeme bit ce majka . Hoce li biti sin ili cerka , nije vazno , ali kako ce ih voljeti . I bice najbolja majka na svijetu . I naravno da je zahvalna bogu za sve dobro u njenom zivotu , ali kako da mu bude zahvalna za svu ovu bol kroz koju prolazi .
Najednostavnije aktivnosti , kao sto je na primjer setnja gradom , za NJU  su polja puna izazova .Gledanje zene koja gura kolica sa bebom udara pravo u nerve .ONA je ispunjena zaviscu i tugom . Kada vidi zenu koja je trudna , osjeti se mentalno isprebijana  mislju : Zasto to nisam ja ? Zasto ja to ne zasluzujem ? Sta sa mnom ne valja ?? ONA  ne moze cak ni novine da procita ,a da ne vidi savrseno zdravu trudnicu kako reklamira neki djeciji proizvod  ili male slatke bebice .
Na nekoj zabavi ili porodicnom okupljanju , neko uvijek upita  " A sta vi cekate ? " ONA zeli da pobjegne vristeci odatle , ali ne moze . Ako pocne otvoreno da govori o svojoj borbi , pocinje da dobija "dobronamjerne " savjete -bas ono sto joj ne treba . " MA opusti seee , ne brini , desice se prije ili kasnije  " Ili ... " Blago tebi , imas srece , sve bih dala da imam tvoju slobodu " Ili ... ne znas ti kako boli porodjaj . Ili.. "Bog odlucuje " ..."Nije mozda sudjeno " ... "A da usvojite "   Ovo su komentari od kojih ONA pozeli da vristi na sav glas , pocupa svu kosu sa glave , sakrije se u neki cosak i isplace ..sama .. Zar stvarno mislite da se ona ne trudi opustiti ?  Zar stvarno mislite da ona ne misli , ne zeli , ne moli se da se to desi "prije ili kasnije " Zar stvarno mislite da se ne bi odrekla svoje slobode i svega sto ima -za bebu ? Zar stvarno bislite da ju je briga za bol pri porodjaju ? Mislite da nije razmiljala o usvajanju , ali ipak mozda vjeruje da je "mozda sudjeno i da je bog odlucio da bude majka " 
   NA KRAJU 
Zbog svega sto ______ prolazi ovog trenutka , molimo vas IMAJTE RAZUMJEVANJA . Molimo vas budite pazljivi sa rijecima . Ponekad ce biti depresivna . Ponekad ce biti ljuta . Ponekad ce biti placljiva .Ponekad zavidna . Ponekad ce biti psihicki iscrpljena . Ponekad ce biti fizicki iscrpljena .Ponekad ce sve emocije presusiti. Ponekad ce biti uplasena. Ali vise nikad nece biti "ona stara " 
ONA ne zna kada ce njen problem biti rjesen , ni da li ce .Jednog dana , mozda , uspjece. Mozda prije , mozda kasnije .Jedino sto zna to je da mora da pokusa.To je jedino sto je odrzava .ONA ne zna zbog cega je bas ona izabrana da bude vojnik te bitke. Ali zna da mora da se bori. Zato , pruzite joj ruku .I podrsku . I razumjevanje . Saslusajte je . Bar dok ne postane MAMA . Poslije vise ne morate .

prevela sa sajta http://www.twoweekwait.com

----------


## Indi

Drage moje evo i ovdje da nalijepim ovu smiješnu stranicu koju vidjeh na drugom forumu: http://www.thepregnancytester.com/

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Na nekoj zabavi ili porodicnom okupljanju , neko uvijek upita " A sta vi cekate ? " ONA zeli da pobjegne vristeci odatle , ali ne moze . Ako pocne otvoreno da govori o svojoj borbi , pocinje da dobija "dobronamjerne " savjete -bas ono sto joj ne treba . " MA opusti seee , ne brini , desice se prije ili kasnije " Ili ... " Blago tebi , imas srece , sve bih dala da imam tvoju slobodu " Ili ... ne znas ti kako boli porodjaj . Ili.. "Bog odlucuje " ..."Nije mozda sudjeno " ... "A da usvojite " Ovo su komentari od kojih ONA pozeli da vristi na sav glas , pocupa svu kosu sa glave , sakrije se u neki cosak i isplace ..sama ..


uh, nadjoh se u svemu,ali ovo će me uništiti (dodajem, a jeste li probali ovo? a ono?....... aha........ i šta doktor kaže, aha? a ovo? a ono drugo?........   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## Betty

Da ne bi bilo da sama sebi, a i vama  kvarim temu , stize moj najnoviji blam od subote . Nas dobar prijatelj se uskoro zeni pa renovira stan . Sad u subotu je pravio mali party samo za najuzi krug prijatelja . Naravno na tom party-ju smo bili i ja i MM . Sve je bilo super , ja sam obilazila stan , sve mi se svidjelo . I doslo vrijeme da ja idem u wc (ne da se testiram   :Razz:  )  Kupatilo na zalost jos nezavrseno , wc solja je naravno tu , slavina za vodu i kanta . Nista vise . I sjela ja , fino pikila . Na zalost , ko ne zna  jedan od cestih nezeljenih pojava kod vitex-a je pojava gasova . Eeee cure , ja se zaboravila , nije mi ni palo na pamet . Kad sam ja odvalila , a kupatilo prazno - odzvanja pa jos eho . Ja se uplasila sama sebe . I izadjem iz wc , sve se nadam nije se culo . Ma nije vraga -doceka o me smjeh i aplauz.

----------


## Storm

> Kad sam ja odvalila , a kupatilo prazno - odzvanja pa jos eho . Ja se uplasila sama sebe . I izadjem iz wc , sve se nadam nije se culo . Ma nije vraga -doceka o me smjeh i aplauz.


  :Laughing:   legendo

----------


## Suncem.m.

definitivno si "popravila" temu   :Klap:

----------


## demat

E, sad sam se nasmijala od srca! Boginja si!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sam ja odvalila , a kupatilo prazno - odzvanja pa jos eho . Ja se uplasila sama sebe . I izadjem iz wc , sve se nadam nije se culo . Ma nije vraga -doceka o me smjeh i aplauz.
> 
> 
>    legendo


  :Laughing:  zakon si

----------

Ovo je sve živa istina , mi smo najluđe žene na svijetu.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

joj *betty*, zakon si   :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

Evo još jedne: u zadnjih mjesec dana, više sam novaca potrošila na LH trakice i testove za trudnoću, nego na odjeću. Osim toga, što će mi nova odjeća, kad ću za par mjeseci ionako biti trbušasta, pa ću si kupiti neku lijepu trudničku  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> Evo još jedne: u zadnjih mjesec dana, više sam novaca potrošila na LH trakice i testove za trudnoću, nego na odjeću. Osim toga, što će mi nova odjeća, kad ću za par mjeseci ionako biti trbušasta, pa ću si kupiti neku lijepu trudničku


  :Laughing:  E to je živa istina!Neki dan sam naručivala neku zgodničku robu klincima preko LaRedoute kataloga i gledam kaj bi sebi uzela.Zaključak:nema smisla trošit pare kad za mjesec-dva ne budem u to stala!
E,samo ima jedna caka:tako već razmišljam 6 mjeseci i uskoro neću imati šta za obuć?!

----------


## Betty

Evo pa pomozite spermicima   :Grin:  
http://unoriginal.co.uk/youdasperm.html

----------


## mamuška

ja sam totalni tudum za tu igru!!!

----------


## pujica

a meni se ne otvara   :Mad:

----------


## Betty

> a meni se ne otvara


Vjerovatno ti stranicu blokira antivirusni program koji imas u komp.

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam prije cca 2 mj. otišla na hitnu jer sam imala strasne bolove u stomaku
cijeli dan sam bila na ketonalima nisam se mogla ustati iz kreveta jedva sam se obukla i dovukla do auta da odem do hitne tamo mi napisali uputnicu za ginekologiju u kolicima me vozali po bolnici jer nisam mogla hodati kad me dok. pregledao upitao me da nisam mozda trudna?? TRUDNA.. dalje mi je samo to odzvanjalo glavom. Prije bilo kakvih pretragao poslao me da izvadim betu vise o nicemu nisam razmisljala od ceg bi me moglo boliti samo sam mislila na betu.. Za jedan sat nalaz  je bio gotov naravno negativan  cim mi je sestra rekla da je nula otisla sam doma zaboravila sam i zasto sam dosla   :Laughing:   Dosla sam doma sva utucena ni sama neznam jel me dalje bolilo jer nista nisam osjetila od krokodilskih suza koje sam ronila zbog bete i tako lezeci u krevetu muz mi veli pa gle nerodoviti su ti ciklusi mozda ti je ovulacija kasnije dosla opet u glavi odzvanja OVULACIJA .. sad sam zaboravila i betu samo sam ga pogledala i reko ajmo onda sex muz me samo pogledao otisao u kuhinju donijeo casu mlijeka i rekao popij ovo i na spavanje bila sma ljuta na njega dva dana sto nije htio. 
Onda me opet poceo stomak boliti i kad sam otisla doktoru mjehur je bio u pitranju eto jos jedan fokaz koliko mi zene mozemo biti da se ne izrazim bas tako ruzno "lujke"  8)  8)

----------


## Betty

*gejsha*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Super prica !!!

----------


## stelerina

* gejsha*  :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

> tako lezeci u krevetu muz mi veli pa gle nerodoviti su ti ciklusi mozda ti je ovulacija kasnije dosla opet u glavi odzvanja OVULACIJA ..


Vidim i muza si zarazila , sve zna . Svaka cast !   :Grin:

----------


## gejsha

On mi je i nasao ovaj forum   :Laughing:  
Iako kad je pretrazivao trazio je o hormonalnom poremecaju u pasa a naisao na rodu   :Laughing:   tak da je i nasu kuju i mene riješio jednim udarcem   :Laughing:   "obadvije poremecene"   :Laughing:  
Iskreno nisam bila nikada pobornik zdravstvenih casopisa i foruma jer sam tip osobe kad procitam o nekoj bolesti i procitam o simptomima u roku 10-15 
min. dobijem sve te simptome i jos neke dodatne   :Laughing:   ali na rodu sam se bas "navukla"  :D

----------


## ronin

*gejsha*  :Love:

----------


## stelerina

Stalno gledam i nikak da se smislim u koje rodiliste cu ici, cijelu godinu to proucavam i jos mi nije jasno, kako kuda i gdje   :Rolling Eyes:  
zanemarite cinjenicu da jos nisam ni trudna

----------


## ronin

> Stalno gledam i nikak da se smislim u koje rodiliste cu ici, cijelu godinu to proucavam i jos mi nije jasno, kako kuda i gdje   
> zanemarite cinjenicu da jos nisam ni trudna


Bacila se ti u planiranje(draga biće da si već i plan poroda napravila   :Kiss:  ),samo još treba poraditi na detaljima,jel da?  :Heart:

----------


## stelerina

:Grin:  tako nekako   :Embarassed:   to mi je zivotna boljka, volim ja to sve isplanirati pa i ako podje naopacke da se znam snaci, i uvijek usput razmotrim sve moguce varijante...

----------


## stelerina

Znam se nekad uloviti i u razmisljanju kako ce biti lijepo kad cu jednog dana ko trudnica/mama gledati te nase postove unazad i smijati se   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

A ja kako radim u školi stalno brzam jadnoj djeci s gradivom jer ako odem na bolovanje da nema frke po tom pitanju...kako sam krenula u ožujku ću završiti s gradivom za ovu školsku godinu  :Grin:

----------


## gejsha

Dobro je dok ih ne počnes uciti kako mjeriti bazalnu  :Laughing:  
Ronin pazi ti da tebi roditelji te djece nebi napravili jedno dijete po ušima ako skuze sto radis jer se i ovako stalno bune da njihova djeca previse uče   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

:Grin:   A ništa kad mi u ožujku završimo s gradivom ja ću umjesto povijesti predavati seksualni odgoj(sad je to tak i tak in)....Kad bolje razmislim,kaj je jednu 14-godišnjakinju briga kad je umro Staljin....kad je ja sasvim lijepo mogu podučit kako izmjeriti bazalnu temperaturu i ostale korisne stvarčice  :Smile:

----------


## Ica

> Znam se nekad uloviti i u razmisljanju kako ce biti lijepo kad cu jednog dana ko trudnica/mama gledati te nase postove unazad i sm
> ijati se


Cure pozdrav svima!!

Nova sam na forumu,ali ne i u svemu ovome o cemu pisete!Dosta dugo vas citam i mogu reci da ste genijalne,stvarno znate utjesiti i pruziti potporu   :Love:  !!!!Stvarno znam sa svojim ponasaljem pred M (naravno u iscekivanju  + )  izludit svih oko sebe,a sad kad znam da nisam jedina odma mi je lakse..Zelim nam svima plusice   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

Ica dobro nam došla   :D   i naravno jos prije se preselila skupa s nama pod neki malo ljepši podforum  :D

----------


## Eci

Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :?  :Shock: najsatoljagom:
I kaj sad da joj kažem, ne mogu reči da nisam. 
Niš, rekla sam da zapravo još nisam sigurna. Valjda misli da sam luda.
Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati.  :Shock: petonajsatoljagom:

----------


## stelerina

> Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :? najsatoljagom:
> 
> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati. petonajsatoljagom:



 :Laughing:  odvaljujem, *eci* zakon si

----------


## Ineska

> Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :? najsatoljagom:
> I kaj sad da joj kažem, ne mogu reči da nisam. 
> Niš, rekla sam da zapravo još nisam sigurna. Valjda misli da sam luda.
> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati. petonajsatoljagom:


uuuuu hebate led...
sad MORAŠ biti trudna...  :Taps:

----------


## Storm

> Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :? najsatoljagom:
> I kaj sad da joj kažem, ne mogu reči da nisam. 
> Niš, rekla sam da zapravo još nisam sigurna. Valjda misli da sam luda.
> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati. petonajsatoljagom:


  :Laughing:   legendo

----------


## Betty

> Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :? najsatoljagom:
> I kaj sad da joj kažem, ne mogu reči da nisam. 
> Niš, rekla sam da zapravo još nisam sigurna. Valjda misli da sam luda.
> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati. petonajsatoljagom:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Ovaj slucaj je za prvu nagradu . legendo

----------


## anamar

*eci, eci...*  prva nagrada definitivno
vibr, vibr, vibr da ne moraš opovrgavat tu _vijest_...

----------


## gejsha

Ak je neka starija teta onda baci grbu i reci da je senilna da nezna sto prica   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

Baš mi je drago da sam vas tako lijepo nasmijala. Meni je za plakat kak sam opsjednuta tom trudnoćom. 
Na žalost nije stara, pa ću se morati potruditi da mi brzo naraste trbuh, ovako ili onako.  8)

----------


## macka

joj *eci*  :Laughing:  
sad se stvarno moraš potruditi da susjeda postane samo prva u nizu onih kojima si rekla lijepu vijest!

----------


## Eci

Baš bi bilo lijepo. Možda mi to podsvjest nešto govori...
Ali vi čete biti sigurno prve (poslije MM) koje će saznati.

----------


## macka

ej *eci*, sad sam nešto skužila... 

ti imaš dvoje djece, jel' da? znači želiš biti mama po treći put.
a ja sam prva od troje djece u svojoj familiji i naša razlika u godinama je 2 i 7, što znači da ako si ti prvo dijete rodila 2000., drugo 2002. treće stiže - 2007!

ja sam sigurna, a ti?   :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati


vibram upravo za to...  :D 
genijalna si!

----------


## demat

Hajde, Eci, nka to bude to, sluto-slutava   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

> ej *eci*, sad sam nešto skužila... 
> 
> ti imaš dvoje djece, jel' da? znači želiš biti mama po treći put.
> a ja sam prva od troje djece u svojoj familiji i naša razlika u godinama je 2 i 7, što znači da ako si ti prvo dijete rodila 2000., drugo 2002. treće stiže - 2007!
> 
> ja sam sigurna, a ti?


Ima nešto u tim brojevima. Šteta što nismo u rodu.   :Kiss:  
Uostalom, već imam jednog   :Saint:   na nebu 2006.
Možda i ona tamo gore kaže nešto lijepo za mene.   :Heart:

----------


## Sophia20

Stvarno ste me nasmejale!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Skroz smo iste...sve ovo radim i ja...
A narocito:

-Pomisao na nesvjesticu cini da vam srce preskoci od radosti 
-Razbolite se i morate da popijete lijek , ali ako lijek skodi u trudnoci , radije ostajete bolesne i ne pijete lijek :shock: 

I idem u apoteke u drugom delu grada, jer me u mojoj apoteci vec svi znaju da kupujem testove za utvrdjivanje trudnoce. Jednom mi se desilo kada sam usla u moju apoteku, u koju redovno idem,  da me je apotekarka odmah pitala: "Koji cete test - baby rapid ili gramem plus?"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Eci, zakon si   :Laughing:  

A Stelerina, ovo planiranje rodilista.......vec godinama o tome mislim kako cu,vamo, pa tamo, pa privatne klinike u Sloveniji.....ma cuda ziva (mislim em fantaziram za trudnocu,em fantaziram za privatnu kliniku u Sloveniji ili mozda Austriji   :Laughing:  
A kako do sada nisam ostala trudna, svako malo ćirnem kad će vise ovo splitko rodiliste biti gotovo.
Po njima je rodiliste vec trebalo bit gotovo, a po meni ja sam vec trebala rodit.    :Grin:  

Toliko o planovima

----------


## Ineska

A kupovanje obavezno samo BIJELOG toaletnog papira? Jer ne daj bože da mi promakne implantacijsko krvarenje?!?! 
Hoću da uvijek dobro vidim stanje tamo dole!

Jednom je MM došao doma sa toaletnim papirom koji je bio narančasti mirišljavi i još na neke leptiriće  :shock:    :Mad:   poludila sam   :Mad:  
Jadni naši mužići s nama  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fresia

ajoooj   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
* sandrij, eci, stelerina, rene, gejsha, betty* i ostale LEGENDE STE!!!
tek sam sad vidjela ovaj topic, cure drage ovo je stvarno smiješna strana, kako ste me samo slatko nasmijale, držim se za trbuh...
sve radim što radite i vi, milion malih gluposti
plus što po časopisima stalno tražim teme u vezi sa trudnoćom, i dok letimično čitam naslove sve riječi koje počinju na tr umislim da piše trudna, pa zastanem i proučavam, a ono nema nikakve veze s riječi i shvatim da me izdaje zdrav razum... tako i za reklame i natpise po gradu umislim da piše roda, trudnoća, trudnica beba itd... i satima bih mogla posmatrati slike trudničkih trbuha, kao da su svjetsko čudo
pa sve što se dešava u toku dana mi se kao pretvori u neki znak i nagovještaj da ću biti trudna ovaj ciklus, a počelo je prije 16 ciklusa  :Laughing: 
a borba je to cure - šta da se kaže, svašta je za očekivati   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

> i dok letimično čitam naslove sve riječi koje počinju na tr umislim da piše trudna, pa zastanem i proučavam, a ono nema nikakve veze s riječi i shvatim da me izdaje zdrav razum...


  :Laughing:

----------


## blondie

15 DC a ja cijeli dan umišljam da mi je zlo i da su mi cice ogroomne (btw. jedva da se naziru ispod majice). I imam užasnu grižnju savjesti što smo bili u subotu na svadbi a ja, kao potencijalna trudnica sam pila alkohol   :Grin:

----------


## demat

Maltretiram MM već dva-tri dana za hopsanje.   :Embarassed:  Večeras se jadan sav oklamutio i kaže: ''Mrzim smajlića što preskače konopac! Izvadiću pištolj i upucaću ga!''   :Grin:  Jadan, biće da sam već pod simptomima. Danas sam išla na neki predloženi link i otkrila da bi mi danas mogao biti povoljan dan za oplodnju. I eto ga - MM nadrlj'o!   :Laughing:

----------


## Sandrij2

Moj zadnji biser, vezano za testiranje: 
Nakon što sam pipi, pa onako kako je već opisano, 100 puta pregledala trakicu, pod svim mogućim kutovima, kraj sve i jednog prozora i svjetla.... pojavila se evaporacijska... E sad, moram krenuti na posao, a ona trakica me svrbi... Ok, uzmem je sa sobom, dok sam silazila niz stepenice, zastanem kraj mutnog stakla, možda se bolje vidi... (mo'š misliti...) E onda, dođem do auta, krenem, naravno gužva... svaki put kad stanem vadim test i gledam ga (a vani k'o da je noć, koliko je oblačno bilo), onda upalim svjetlo kraj retrovizora, pa opet mudrijam... I tako cca 20-ak minuta. Ne moram vam pisati koliko sam puta još zavirila u torbu na poslu... Pa da sam normalna? Pravi TTC manijak!!!

----------


## ronin

*Sandrij* al sam se slatko nasmijala!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## enya22

Joj, curke, zakon ste!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

> A kupovanje obavezno samo BIJELOG toaletnog papira? Jer ne daj bože da mi promakne implantacijsko krvarenje?!?! 
> Hoću da uvijek dobro vidim stanje tamo dole!
> 
> Jednom je MM došao doma sa toaletnim papirom koji je bio narančasti mirišljavi i još na neke leptiriće  :shock:     poludila sam   
> Jadni naši mužići s nama


  :Laughing:   jooj, ovo je kod mene glavno, i MM je jednom donio rozi, pa se morao vračati po drugi.

----------


## stelerina

*sandrij*  :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------


## mamuška

mene je noćas probudio neki čudan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao da mi leptirići titraju i mrvicu boluckaju, do sada još to nisam nikad osjetila. pomislim: IMPLANTACIJA!!! a kad tamo: PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! onda sam se sjetila da je bio grah za ručak... neznam koji bi smajlić stavila   :Embarassed:  ili   :Laughing:

----------


## gejsha

> mene je noćas probudio neki čudan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao da mi leptirići titraju i mrvicu boluckaju, do sada još to nisam nikad osjetila. pomislim: IMPLANTACIJA!!! a kad tamo: PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! onda sam se sjetila da je bio grah za ručak... neznam koji bi smajlić stavila   ili




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

  :smajlić*koji*je*pao*u*nesvijest*od*smijeha*

----------


## Betty

*mamuska*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (obozavam tvoje postove )

----------


## Rene2

Umirem od smijeha, a svi oko mene me gledaju u čudu!

----------


## mikonja

> mene je noćas probudio neki čudan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao da mi leptirići titraju i mrvicu boluckaju, do sada još to nisam nikad osjetila. pomislim: IMPLANTACIJA!!! a kad tamo: PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! onda sam se sjetila da je bio grah za ručak... neznam koji bi smajlić stavila   ili


  :Laughing:  ludilo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Suncem.m.

mamuška   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sandrij2

Da implantacija!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## demat

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pepina

mamuška  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

> mene je noćas probudio neki čudan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao da mi leptirići titraju i mrvicu boluckaju, do sada još to nisam nikad osjetila. pomislim: IMPLANTACIJA!!! a kad tamo: PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! onda sam se sjetila da je bio grah za ručak... neznam koji bi smajlić stavila   ili


  :Laughing:  :smajlicsedrzizapisujerceseinaceupiskitodsmijeha:   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

> mene je noćas probudio neki čudan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, kao da mi leptirići titraju i mrvicu boluckaju, do sada još to nisam nikad osjetila. pomislim: IMPLANTACIJA!!! a kad tamo: PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! onda sam se sjetila da je bio grah za ručak... neznam koji bi smajlić stavila   ili


  :Laughing:   pa stvarno nisi normalna, upiškit ću se od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

Evo ja se testirala   :Grin:  ovdje  
Po ovom testu to je to   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Storm

> Evo ja se testirala   ovdje  
> Po ovom testu to je to


Daj i meni komadic toga kaj koristis i ja bi pliz   :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

> MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Metvica prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Love:

----------


## stelerina

> Evo ja se testirala   ovdje  
> Po ovom testu to je to



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*betty* luda si ko puska   :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Evo ja se testirala   ovdje  
> Po ovom testu to je to


E pa, sad sam se stvarno skoro upiškila......   :Laughing:   Ludo jedna!   :Kiss:

----------


## palčica

sanrij2,
i ja sam imala evaporacijsku, i ufurala se (nisam znala da se i to može desiti) !!   :Embarassed:  reci mi, jel' ti iščezla i nakon koliko dugo se pojavila?

----------


## pujica

> Evo ja se testirala   ovdje  
> Po ovom testu to je to


luđakušo jedna, umrla sam sad od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo ja se testirala   ovdje  
> Po ovom testu to je to   
> 
> 
> luđakušo jedna, umrla sam sad od smijeha


Pa dobro jel to pdf  "Mjesto za testiranje " ili nije   :Grin:  Al od svega sam se najvise nasmijala Ineski   :Laughing:  Hebote , namirisi svaku vrstu testa .   Cim se neko testira , eto ti je kao brzi gonzales , ne mozes joj utec nema trika   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

je, je, imaš ti pravo, pa gdje se drugdje testirat   :Grin:   A Ineska je fakat kraljica testića, ne možeš joj pobjeć nema šanse

----------


## Ineska

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Betty prvotno napisa
> ...


Opet je neko rekao "test"?   :Trep trep:

----------


## apricot

dobro se zabavljate, a?   :Laughing:  

eeee, lako vam je kad nemate moderatora...

ali... smanjite doživljaj sa smajlićima, molim vas...

----------


## Sandrij2

Imaš pravo, *apri*, moramo se malo dovesti u red...   :Kiss:  
Cure, ja danas u ljekarni... uzimam Dabroston, ali fali mi neki pečat na receptu, pa mi farmaceutkinja daje taj D uz polog od 100kn. Kao, kad donesem recept s oba pečata, vratiće mi novac. I još napominje da vodim računa da ga donesem do 9. jer one svakog 9. rade neki obračun. A ja njoj mrtva-ledena odgovorim: Pa to vam je sutra! Ne moram vam reći kako me žena pogledala. U sekundi mi je bilo jasno šta sam joj rekla. Bože, meni je danas 8.dc i sve mi se vrti oko toga. Samo sam joj odgovorila: Oprostite, ja više računam neke druge dane, dane ciklusa. Vjerojatno je žena pomislila: Ova je poremećena. Hajde da sam falila za dan- dva, aliiiiii sutra je 2., a ja ženu ubjeđujem da je 9.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ineska

*Sandrij*, joj krepat ću   :Laughing:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Sandrij   :Laughing:  
....poznat osjećaj....  :Heart:

----------


## ekica

sandrij   :Laughing:  

apropos pologa - o kojih 100kn ona priča?? pa ja nisam platila ergometrin+ dabroston toliko!!!
kako bilo, imam neotvorenu kutiju dabrostona pa ako ti treba javi se da ti pošaljem!

----------


## Sandrij2

> apropos pologa - o kojih 100kn ona priča?? pa ja nisam platila ergometrin+ dabroston toliko!!!


Ona je meni rekla da je Dabroston 100,00kn pa da će to naplatiti ako ne donesem recept s ta dva pečata drugi tjedan. I da, pogledala je u komp i rekla da Dabroston toliko košta. Eto, ja nisam drugdje provjeravala... U svakom slučaju, ići ću po pečat i uzeti natrag svojih 100kn.



> kako bilo, imam neotvorenu kutiju dabrostona pa ako ti treba javi se da ti pošaljem!


Joj, hvala ti,   :Heart:  si... Za sada ne treba.   :Love:

----------


## principessa

*Eci* vidiš, nisi slagala susjedi!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

> *Eci* vidiš, nisi slagala susjedi!!!


to sam ja sinoc MM prepricavala.

*eci*  :Heart:

----------


## Storm

> Eci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam da li je tužno ili smješno... Danas sam srela jednu susjedu, pita me kako sam i ja ko iz topa odgovorim da sam trudna.  :? najsatoljagom:
> I kaj sad da joj kažem, ne mogu reči da nisam. 
> Niš, rekla sam da zapravo još nisam sigurna. Valjda misli da sam luda.
> Sad će mi cijelo susjedstvo čestitati. petonajsatoljagom:
> 
> 
>     Ovaj slucaj je za prvu nagradu . legendo


Ne ovaj slucaj je za prvu nagradu   :Laughing:  




> Evo prva otvaram današnji niz plusića!
> 
> Probudila sam se u 3:30 i nisam mogla izdržati i napravila sam test i  - velika, debela, crvena II!!!!!


Svaka cast, to je prava zenska intuicija   :Kiss:

----------


## principessa

a možda da ja ispričam neku priču susjedi?!
možda i ja dobim jedan + onda!  :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> a možda da ja ispričam neku priču susjedi?!
> možda i ja dobim jedan + onda!


Kod mene to ne vazi . Moja komsinica je teska alkoholicarka . Uvijek me pita kako djeca .  I ja sta cu odgovaram  " Dobro su dobro su " Mi ti se tako ispricamo o mojoj djeci ihaaaaaj , zamalo ti se ne rasplacem kako me ne slusaju nista .   :Grin:   Sta ces  - ona pijana ja luda . Jedino ako to ne bih trebala da shvatim kao neku njenu nesvjesnu intuiciju da cu imati vise djece   :Grin:

----------


## principessa

> Jedino ako to ne bih trebala da shvatim kao neku njenu nesvjesnu intuiciju da cu imati vise djece


*Betty* možda ona vidi u budućnost, a mi tako.... :? 

hehe, i zbilja su ti neposlušna djeca  :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Jedino ako to ne bih trebala da shvatim kao neku njenu nesvjesnu intuiciju da cu imati vise djece
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Betty* možda ona vidi u budućnost, a mi tako.... :? 
> 
> hehe, i zbilja su ti neposlušna djeca


Uhhh , ne pitaj samo skacu .Kako tvoja ?   :Grin:

----------


## principessa

hehehe   :Laughing:   betty!!!
ma eto, ovo jedno je pravi mali anđeo, ali ovo mlađe je na muževu
familiju i ne znam kako ću s njim! zbilja je nemoguć!  :shock: 

kako kakamo! (inače, MM je bio nemoguć ko dijete, živ do amena, i cijela
njegova familija mu želi da dijete barem upola radi takve gluposti ko što je on 
radio, pa nek vidi što su sve s njim morali preživjeti...bit će veselo!!!)

----------


## Eci

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Jedva čekam danas a se svi skupimo (moji starci su Sv.Nikola i krampus) pa da MM otvori svoj poklon (već ga je vidio, ali nema veze). Baš me zanima reakcija kada vide moje II. Samo se nadam da neće reći mi smo to znali - rekla nam je susjeda.  :Embarassed:  

Vidiš, možda  je to moja podsvjest govorila da sam trudna, a ja joj nisam vjerovala!

----------


## blondie

Danas sam pričala s mamom o skijanju i skoro sam joj rekla da ću se ja fino s Lunom šetati jer i tako neću smjeti skijati jer ću biti trudna! U zadnji čas sam se zaustavila!
A u DM-u sam kupovala uloške i gledam kao što manji paket jer mi i tako kao neće trebati neko vrijeme...

----------


## stelerina

Ja sve gledam avionske karte za iducu godinu da idem k seki, a nikak da se zbrojim u kojem mjesecu da kupim, jer kao nije bas dobro do ... zaboravila sam kojeg mjeseca vozat se avioncekom   :Rolling Eyes:  i tak ja vec 2 mjeseca kupujem avionsku kartu   :Grin:

----------


## Iana27

Napisala sam na odbrojavanju...ali..cure, ja mislim da sam trudna a 11 dc mi je...i to zato jer mi se jede cesnjak..i onda se cudim zakaj me MM ne ljubi   :Laughing:  ..plavusa

----------


## †mummy_s

Mjko mila pa ovo je najjači topic do sada..ovo garantirano liječi sve oblike depresije. zamislite kako je meni tek izgledalo komitragično kad sam doznala da MM ima azoospermiu a ja 3 godine stavljala spermu na F-test da vidim plivače. Pročitala sam jednom davno na ovom forumu da je jedna gledala sluz poslije sexa pa vidjela veselo društvo na svom maybebaby. Zato sam i ja probala. Naravno ja sam zaključila da je F-test manje moćan (i jeftiniji) od maybe baby pa da je to razlog "praznom bazenu", kad ono život mi se   :Razz:  ravno u facu.
Ali dobro dok god se mogu nasmijati sama sebi znači da sam živa i da duram dalje...

----------


## Sandrij2

Zadnji biser MM: Neki dan kad sam bila kod dr., nazovem MM i govorim da ću ga pokušati naručiti za spermiogram ovaj mjesec, jer smo propustili zvati 1.12. kad se inače naručuje. Nakon par sekundi, možda minutice, zove MM i govori: Hej, uzmi mi NEKOLIKO BOCA. Ja u prvi tren stvarno nisam skužila o kojim on to bocama priča, a on govori: Pa za hm-hm, jelte? 
Ma zamisli budale, ne jednu, nego NEKOLIKO, i ne bočicu, nego BOCU. Očito se MM debelo precjenjuje.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Ma zamisli budale, ne jednu, nego NEKOLIKO, i ne bočicu, nego BOCU. Očito se MM debelo precjenjuje.


  :Laughing:    Sad sam se sitila kada je mm prvi put "punio" bočicu i kad je vidio da je sve što ima stalo na samo dno   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
io je totalno zbunjen.Pogledao je mene u čudu i pitao  "Je li ovo sve? Je li ovo normalno?"  :?  :Laughing:  
Jer ja se naravno ipak bolje razumijem u to   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

Da malo podignem temu   :Grin:  

Biseri doktora & pacijenata   :Laughing:  


Snimali me na niskom nivou. 

Muška žila mi sve manja i manja.(Kaze dr.Revišin pacijentu:"I meni".) 

Oseca nesebicno mokrenje. 

Loše stojim sa prostatutom (prostatom). 

Tako me tu lecke žicne, a sinovac mi radi u statutu (Institutu). 

Ne mogu da mokrim u dubecem stavu. 

Pobacila sam kamen iz bubrega. 

Nemojte sedeti na hladnom, kaze doktor. Pacijent:"Mi politicari imamo "Politiku" i ja uvek sedim na njoj". 

Bolovi su prilicno užasni. 

Imao sam zapaljenje bubrežnog mišica. 

Jaja mi se ugrudvala. 

Doktore mnogo sam razocaran.Ovaj moj vršnjak ni glavu da digne. 

Imala sam profilakticki šok. 

Da to nije možda spontani rad bubrega? 

Imala sam smešnu mokracu. 

Imam apostrofiju testisa. 

Dr.Revišin:"Spremite se za pregled" (rektalni). Pacijent:"Hocu hocu, ali samo da bude bratski". 

Uputna dijagnoza jednog kolege lekara:"Mylagis scrotalis". 

Imam vedriji testis. 

ON: Imam vanmatericno ronicno zapaljenje. ONA:Svi u porodici imaju NEOFRITIS bubrega. 

ON,posle rektalnog pregleda:"A vi tako mene na brzinu..." 

Ja sam panicar i bojim se da mi se prostata ne nagomila u kanale. 

Dr.Revišin:"Uvece da odsedite 10 - 15 minuta u toploj vodi". Pacijent:"Jel' na penisu"? 

Jeste li videli okom krv u mokraci?Pacijent: Da,pre neki dan su mi bile krvave oci. 

Bio sam na pregledu prostate i gledao me neki doktor,ali ja pravo da vam recem,ne znam cime me je pregledao. 

Dobio sam plazmu (klizmu). 

Imam ladan bol tu od dole. 

Dijagnoza na jednom uputu:"Cystopelitis prolongates". 

Imam tekst opterecenja srca. 

Imate li alergiju na ledima? (Eto i ja postavih glupo pitanje.Umesto na lekove rekoh na ledima.) 

Kod vas radi Dr.Budimilaja? (Budimlija) 

Bole me bubrezi.Mozda je od kajša od pantalona.

----------


## ronin

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

Dobar dan, radimo anketu, mozete li nam reci sta koristite u kontraceptivne svrhe?
- Mi koristimo kantu.
- Kako!?
- Ma ozbiljno . Moj Mile manji od mene, pa kad radimo onaj stvar on se popne na kantu .  A ja kad primetim da on ukrsti s' oci, ja samo sutnem kantu .
 :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

*Djeca najbolje znaju*  

Muskraci ne mogu ozeniti muskarce, jer tada nitko ne bi mogao nositi bijelu haljinu. 

Zivotno osiguranje su novci koje dobijete, kada prezivite smrtni slucaj. 

U subotu je tata pobijedio na izlozbi pasa. 

Moji roditelji samo kupuju sivi papir za WC, jer je taj vec koristen i ne zagadjuje okolis. 

Adam i Eva su zivjeli u Parizu. 

Kada bismo jeli bolesne krave, dobili bismo ISDN. 
Riblji stapici su vec dugo mrtvi i ne mogu vise plivati. 

U crvenom krstu se zene i muskarci posvecuju ljubavi, neki to rade besplatno, drugi za to uzimaju novce. 

Sibice uvijek valja sakriti da ne bi dobili malu djecu. 

Moj ujak je odveo svinju iza kuce i zaklao ju zajedno s djedom. 

Seljaci svaki dan moraj dojiti krave. 

Na obali potoka je sjedila seljanka koja je muzla kravu, u vodi je bilo obrnuto. 

Konji su nosili ukrase na glavi i na repovima. Svaki jahac je bio slicno ukrasen. 

Biblija se kod muslimana zove Kodak. 

Papa zivi u Vakuumu 

Kod nas muskarci mogu imati samo jednu zenu. To se zove Monotonija

----------


## Betty

Sta znaci ozdraviti?

To je sto ljudi piju rakiju u zdravlje.
To je kad pise ujka pismo pa kaze zdravo ruzo!

Zasto nije dobro da se ozdravi?

Kad nekad neces da ozdravis onda te moja baba namaze sircetom, pa sve ozdravi sto te boli ili sipa vodu na kucku i kaze idi s milim Bogom nosi bolestinu, pa ti onda ozdravis i samo sto si ozdravio opet moras u skolu.

Sta je pismo?

Pismo je jedna zalepljena hartija sto ima spic pozadi, u njemu smo dobro i zdravo.

Sta je pocetak i kraj?

Pocetak je kad sam se ja rodio, a kraja nema.

Sta znaci prikradati se?

Kad ides, a vrata da ne skripnu od spajza.

----------


## Betty

Sta je unuk?

Unuk je jedan sto dreci.
Unuk je covek koji ima dedu.
To je jedan sto ima cuclu.
Jedan sto ima mala kolica.
Unuk je rec malecka.
Jedno dete sto je celo mokro.
I unuk je neki covek, to je dete od dedine snaje.
Unuk je od moga dede otac moj pa sam ja njemu unuk.
Unuk je mozda po sina sin na dedu.
Unuk sam ja kad odem na selo.

Sta je cvecar?

Cvecar je jedan covek sto cveta u basti.
Cvecar je zivo bice sto sedi u cvecu.
To je sto meni kazu da sam cvecka.

----------


## Pepina

> Dobar dan, radimo anketu, mozete li nam reci sta koristite u kontraceptivne svrhe?
> - Mi koristimo kantu.
> - Kako!?
> - Ma ozbiljno . Moj Mile manji od mene, pa kad radimo onaj stvar on se popne na kantu .  A ja kad primetim da on ukrsti s' oci, ja samo sutnem kantu .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## macka

> Sta je pismo?
> Pismo je jedna zalepljena hartija sto ima spic pozadi, u njemu smo dobro i zdravo.
> Sta je pocetak i kraj?
> Pocetak je kad sam se ja rodio, a kraja nema.


Olovka piše srcem   :Heart:

----------


## Storm

> Zato je ovaj pdf jako pozitivan, zbog podrške koju možeš pružiti, a bome i primiti; zbog veselja kada netko ostvari svoj san i par stvari koje sam ovdje naučila:
>  1. Testovi za utvrđivanje trudnoće, ako su negativni - nisu ispravni
>  2. Nema veze što "pljušti" spotting - to je implatacija
>  3. Ako je slučajno pala BT - to je zato što sam udahnula zrak prije nego sam stavila toplomjer ispod jezika - ne otvarati usta; treba ga "progurati" između usana i obavezno spavati sa zatvorenim ustima
>  4. Nema O - nije istina - FF griješi ipak je on samo stroj


Steta je sto je ovaj topic pao, treba ga malo podici

----------


## iva_luca

Moja se frendica spremala na svoj prvi IVF - ne može "neuredna" kod doca i ode žena kod frizera, pedikera i kozmetičarke: nabacila pramenove, sredila stopala, osvježila ten, počupala obrve, depilirala noge, depilirala bikini zonu... Dođe doma a NJM veli: super draga, ali, mi idemo na umjetnu oplodnju    :Grin:  [/u][/b]

----------


## pujica

ne kužim foru  :?

----------


## Betty

> ne kužim foru  :?


 Kako ne kuzis   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hahahah
 Pa vidi muz sredjuje mu se zena , al za njegov ukus malo previse ,  kao da ide na sex. dejt sa doktorom   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

pa to i ja radim kad moram ic kod doktora, meni je to normalno pa mi zato i nije fora (ok, ne svaki put pramenove, ali ovo ostalo da, bar uvijek osvjezim dan prije doktora)

----------


## iva_luca

Drugim riječima, oplodnja se vrši uz pomoć medicinskim instrumenata i nije nužno napraviti "brazilsku" za doktora   :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

Betty, tako je  :D 
Najbolje je što im je to postao credo - sad su već na trećem pokušaju i svaki put se žena uređuje....   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> Drugim riječima, oplodnja se vrši uz pomoć medicinskim instrumenata i nije nužno napraviti "brazilsku" za doktora


 Pa dobro , bolje i brazilka , nego da doktor izgubi neki instrument u sumi , pa poslije mora da razgrce   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ma pametna je ta tvoja , svaka joj cast ! Jel joj uspjelo taj put ?

----------


## Betty

> Betty, tako je  :D 
> Najbolje je što im je to postao credo - sad su već na trećem pokušaju i svaki put se žena uređuje....


 Ako joj na tu foru nije uspjelo , onda neka promjeni malo . Ovaj put malo prirodnije frizure , mozda koju pletenicu ili nesto u afro stilu   :Laughing:

----------


## iva_luca

Na žalost, nije, ali, bit će....
A kad smo kod šumice - dižem ulog za jednu letvicu!
Cura mog frenda imala nekakav hormaonalni poremećaj i odlakavila do gležnjeva. A ja se žalim frendu da ne mogu na bazen jer, eto, nisam uredila bikini zonu...   :Evil or Very Mad:   A veli on: "Moja cure ne smije skinuti čarape jer joj "bikini" viri ispod nogavica".

----------


## Betty

> Na žalost, nije, ali, bit će....
> A kad smo kod šumice - dižem ulog za jednu letvicu!
> Cura mog frenda imala nekakav hormaonalni poremećaj i odlakavila do gležnjeva. A ja se žalim frendu da ne mogu na bazen jer, eto, nisam uredila bikini zonu...    A veli on: "*Moja cure ne smije skinuti čarape jer joj "bikini" viri ispod nogavica"*.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hahaahahahaahahaahahaahahahaha joooj suze mi frcaju hahahaahahahah, jaoooooo hhahahahaahha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## željka!

Nisam se odavno ovako nasmijala  :Laughing:

----------


## AnneM

Ajmeeeeeeee hahahahahahahaha joooooooooj umrijet ću od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## ANČI

Joj cure lude ste!!

Betty stvarno si legenda. vidim da se svi borite sa neplodnošću kao što sam se i ja. 
E jeste mi uljepšale dan. Sve što ste nabrojale i ja sam to radila. A ono sa jajcima, budem pokušala sa dragim  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Definitivno lude ko i ja. Evo jedan testić držim u torbi i čekam da ga potrošim..  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

> Svakakve ludosti napravih otkad pokušavam zatrudnit,jedino još stvarno rastezala svoju sluz pred njim da ocijenim boju i kvalitetu  ..a možda i to počnem raditi.


Jest da kvotam samu sebe,  :Grin:  al samo da napišem da sam u međuvremenu i *to* počela raditi!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## SNOOPY

A ja sam u nedjelju piškila u čep od dezića!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svakakve ludosti napravih otkad pokušavam zatrudnit,jedino još stvarno rastezala svoju sluz pred njim da ocijenim boju i kvalitetu  ..a možda i to počnem raditi.
> 
> 
> Jest da kvotam samu sebe,  al samo da napišem da sam u međuvremenu i *to* počela raditi!


To mi je redoviti tretman od 10dc pa sve dok BT ne poraste  :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

> A ja sam u nedjelju piškila u čep od dezića!


a ovo je vec standardna praksa   :Grin:

----------

